# Luggage area on Superliner sleepers



## dlockesf (Jun 20, 2017)

I see there's a luggage area on the lower level of Superliner sleeper cars. How secure is that? I was going to check luggage but now I'm wondering.

(Leaving tomorrow morning...)


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2017)

It is not secure, but that being said, it is as secure as having your bags in the rack above your seat. If you go to the Dining Car, SSL or rest room, do you take the luggage above your seat with you? :huh: I don't.

I myself have no problem leaving bags there.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been leaving luggage on those racks since the Superliners were introduced in 1980. I've never had any sort of problem with my regular luggage. Camera and electronics, I keep closer, not on the rack.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 20, 2017)

Probably the most possible thing to happen is someone mistakingly taking your luggage thinking it is theirs. Just do something that makes yours obviously yours and not too similar to others. We put special ribbons on all our handles.

I prefer to check my bags, but have used them a couple of times. If you have the option, I would recommend checking.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 20, 2017)

I always put the roller on the racks, never have had problem. Once in while the bag has been moved to make room for a new bag or to get one during the trip. I put a bright green strap around my bag and bright orange around my travel companion bag. Very easy to spot since they are black rollers.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 20, 2017)

No security issue that I can see. I plan on doing so on my EB journey soon.


----------



## dlockesf (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, everyone


----------

